# R1200RT switchgear dependability



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 2013 R1200RT 90 jahre. The bike has 2700 miles on it as it was bought new last spring. Yesterday I took it out of winter storage and took a ride around the neighborhood. I pushed the button to raise the windscreen and it started to go up and then defaulted to the lower position. Long story short. The switch is broke. I've read a lot on the internet about the crappy switchgear on these bikes. Is this something that is going to plague me the whole time I own the machine? I bought this bike to keep forever, but if it's going to keep sending me to the dealer 100 miles away, I'll be glad to be rid of it. I love this bike but this has me disappointed and worried.


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

Turns out I was going to get a recall notice. The staff at South Sound BMW in Tacoma Washington has been very helpful, even though I bought my bike elsewhere.


----------

